
2008 end-of-year tech stock tips - danw
http://fishbowl.pastiche.org/2008/12/21/my_2008_endofyear_tech_stock_t/
======
ivankirigin
#1 Stock tip: start tweeting and go on <http://stocktwits.com>

Some of the best guys out there are open and real time. It's pretty awesome.

